# Having trouble sleeping!! Is tylenol pm ok to take during pregnancy?



## angela-wds

I'm 2 months pregnant and I haven't had a good sleep in weeks. I've tried warm milk and honey, exercise, iceburg lettuce soup, no vit.c before bed, and a few other things. Nothing has worked so far. I'm usually able to fall asleep within a decent amount of time but I can't stay asleep throughout the night. I have a 3 year old son and I want to feel energetic by getting a good night's sleep. I'm also afraid I'm going to get sick if I don't start sleeping well. I'm not sure if it's ok to take tylenol pm or any other sleeping medications during pregnancy. My first doctors appointment is several weeks away which is why I can't ask the doctor yet. I would really appreciate any advice.







:


----------



## prettypixels

Tylenol PM is just tylenol with benadryl. Benadryl is apparently a class b drug, thus considered "safe" so far as that goes for pregnancy.

http://www.webmd.com/content/article/51/40801.htm
Here's a list of medications considered "safe" during pregnancy. I say "safe" because I don't think they've done that much research on it.

All that said, I have taken a benadryl occassionally for insomnia during my pregnancy and my lil' guy is growing fine and kicking like a maniac. But I'm only one person and even with having taken it once in a while, I try to take it as rarely as possible... it stands to reason that the less medication you have, the better! I have bad allergies too, so once in a while it helps with that, since I'm not taking my regular allergy meds anymore. (she says, sniffling and sneezing!)

But IMO you're better off getting a benadryl (try one instead of two) vs. all that extra tylenol... tylenol is rough on your kidneys and probably on your lil' peanuts kidneys too. Plus it's just not what you need for your symptom.

I hope that helps, insomnia is suuuuuuuuuch a pain! I hate it!!!!


----------



## Subhuti

My midwife said benedryl is fine, as is unisom (the doxy succinate one). I did some research that the bene is sometimes assoc with eye problems, according to one study. And the unisom has been used for longer/other conditions so better understood. I have had severe insomnia and take the unisom (one half pill) regularily. I had a toddler and it was a must. Otherwise I literally don't sleep. never had the problem before either. Good luck

Liz


----------



## Avena

Personally I wouldn't take it.....But that's me









How about a nice realxing bath before bed or even a foot soak w/epsom salt's and Lavender essential oils.....Some much needed mama time!

Diet has a huge factor, I can go into more details if ya like....I'd try a nice cup o'tea like these www.loveandtea.com

1st before resorting to drugs.....

Best of luck ann restful slumber!


----------



## Loves2wearbaby04

I am having the same issues mama, I asked about this to my OB, and she suggested just benadryl instead of the tylenol PM, simply b/c ike PP said, its like a pain reliever with the same active ingredient in benadryl, but with just benadryl your not taking unneccessary pain meds...

I take only 1/2 pill when I need it, which is almost everyother night lately, and find that Im rested, but not drowsy in the morning.. and if I wake up in the middle of the night, Im not OUT OF IT, does tha tmake sense?


----------



## sophiamama

I hear you mama! I have cyclical insomnia when I am not pregnant (I go through weeks of sleeping well and then weeks of horrid insomnia) and with the extra tiredness of pregnancy, I had to resort to meds. I tried everything, but I have a 2 year old that needs me too! My midwife said that unisom, benedryl and tylonol PM are all fine. I ended up taking Simply Sleep, which is the same sleepy meds as in Tylonol PM, without the Tylonol.


----------



## Pandora114

If I'm having trouble sleeping, I go downstairs and make some Sleepy Time Tea.

Chamomile, Spearamint, and Hibiscus flowers...with a touch of honey for sweetening

Midwife reccomended it to me...


----------



## CariS

I personally wouldn't take it. It's natures way of getting us ready for less sleep I guess. Not fun though. I have to ask if it's OK - but I've been drinking cham or sleepy time tea nearly every night. Also do things that help you slow down - yoga or take a bath. I think it's important to listen to ourselves and our bodies. This said - I woke up at 4AM yesterday and 5 AM today. I'm beat! So you're not alone!

Hope you get some zzzz's!


----------

